# Pygmy marmoset asa pet?



## triger1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, I've loved animals since I've been born, I've had a rabbit, 2 hamsters, a budgy and 2 cats. The cats where my most recent pets but I had to give them away due to my parents and brother developing an allergy for them. I've recently turned 16 and have persuaded my mother to let me have another pet but i'm bored of the basic, standerd pets like rabits and birds and my mother won't let me have a cat or a dog.
I wanted something of a challenge but also a pet (like my cat) which I can interact with, this lead me onto doing sum reaserch and I came up with these adorable little creatures: pygmy marmoset monkeys
I was just wondering your thoughts on this matter and if you think it would be apropriate for me to get one?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

IMO - and keep in mind please that I do not keep primates, so take my advice for what it is worth - no, it is never appropriate to get ONE marmoset.

They are social animals that need the company of their own kind, a very large enclosure (ideally with an outdoors section - if they're fed properly they're likely to be a bit smelly!) and they can be nasty little customers when they hit maturity.

If you're wanting to keep marmosets as MARMOSETS - behaving as these tiny primates do - then a group of them in a suitable enclosure might work. But if you want to keep one as a pet in a parrot cage, please reconsider your options.

If you want something that's interactive and outgoing, maybe a pair of ferrets might be more fun? They're a lot easier to keep properly than any monkey is.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Primates do generally not make good pets at all...once they hit sexual maturity they tend to be aggressive and have several habits that make them unsuitable for households. They also cost thousands upon thousands of pounds to keep correctly and require a secure OUTDOOR enclosure which generally costs a fortune. No reputable primate seller would sell to someone of your age, I'm afraid. It would be worth your while to look around for zoos or parks that will allow you to volunteer or work with primates before considering them as pets...they look beautiful, intelligent and nearly human sometimes but working with them is enough to put most people off wanting to keep them! I wanted a monkey too as a sixteen year old, I think a lot of kids and teens do, but most people do not have the money, time or ability to provide a primate with what it needs. You also need a bare minimum of TWO marmosets, preferably 3 or more.

Other challenging, interesting and very social pets you could consider are a pair of ferrets (I would recommend six month plus kits from a rescue rather than very young babies from a breeder), perhaps something like short tailed opossums. There's lots of exotic, fun very social animals you can get without going the whole hog and getting monkeys.


----------



## triger1 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks guys, I have been looking around a bit and the prices are increadibly high... I just want an animal that will interact with me thats diffrent to the simple old rabbits and hamsters (maby a snake)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Snakes don't really interact with their keepers. They don't bond like many mammals do.


----------



## Louiseb (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with what has been said above. 
I also think rats, as well as ferrets, are an interactive pet which can be trained and give you affection.

My rabbit's pretty good - plays with the dogs (both terriers) and follows them around. In the evening he loves coming up on the seatee with me and having a fuss.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

im glad you decided to research the pet that you wanted but i agree with what everyones said a marmoset isnt for you but there are plenty of exotics out there that match what you want.
i think rats are brilliant pets and can be very interactive with their owners becoming much more tame than hamsters etc.
exotic wise pygmy african hedgehogs are different and also become very freindly, are easy to keep,come in many colours and quite unusual aswel.
stu


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

first of all welcome to reptile forums

i think i know what you mean by wanting something a little 'differant' but marmosets (sp?) arent always the way to go IMO i would say there are better pets to keep that are different to domestics but dont go to extremes things like sugar gliders hedgehogs short tailed opposums chinchillas and degus + much more

the general public seem to think that the pets in pet shops are the limits although they are always suprized at what you can keep and although marmosets are always seen as fun and more than often 'cool' pets they arent but i couldnt comment not ever meeting one!

take a look through this section and you will find some great critters that dont actualy need that much room/money i am not sure on this but i think my hogs are happy to be held but dont crave attention so it does depend on what you want from the critter you choose

Mc Spike


----------

